
SnoozeTabs and Pulse: New Experiments Coming to Firefox Test Pilot - chuckharmston
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/02/22/snoozetabs-and-pulse-new-experiments-coming-to-firefox-test-pilot/
======
jhatax
I like both these experiments - especially Pulse for when my friends complain
that Firefox feels slower on a particular website.

If someone from the Test Pilot team is on this thread, can you let us know if
"Suspend Tabs" is being considered for a Test Pilot experiment at all?
SnoozeTabs plus SuspendTabs along with e10S would make for a great trifecta of
features for my Firefox usage profile.

Thanks for the great work on these and the other experiments.

~~~
chuckharmston
Test Pilot team member here.

I don't think that such an experiment is being considered right now, but we
definitely take pitches! Our Discourse would be a great place to do give one:
[https://discourse.mozilla-community.org/c/test-
pilot/develop...](https://discourse.mozilla-community.org/c/test-
pilot/development)

